# Retiring from Amazon business, succession planning?



## digitalatlas (Jun 6, 2015)

I wasn't sure if this was a general topic but thought it also made sense under retirement planning. I also don't know how much experience anyone has with selling products on Amazon as a business, but maybe someone has personal experience with succession planning and online businesses. (BTW, Amazon itself is totally unhelpful on this matter).

My father-in-law is the primary account holder of the business' Amazon Seller account, he had to verify his ID because everyone is only allowed to have one account. He is older and really the adult children (us) do all of the legwork. We are all added as secondary account users.

Amazon is very clear about how accounts cannot be transferred, and that new owners must create a new account. However, it they are totally opaque about what happens to the business when a primary account holder dies. This sounds to me like one would need to close the old primary account, then someone needs to open up a new store and start from scratch.

This seems totally moronic, given all the work that would have been put into the original operation. Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting to post this question here instead of on seller central. I would suggest My Amazon Guy as a resource who might be able to help you navigate this. Any material business on Amazon should be done through a corporation, so transferring ownership of the corporation should not be a big deal. I have not dealt with him myself, but he seems credible and helps with various account related issues sellers might have on Amazon.

You can book a call with him, but maybe you can start with this question by email. 









Seller Central Agency | Grow Amazon Sales With My Amazon Guy


Do you want to grow your Amazon sales or solve a problem? Grow Sales Faster Solve a Problem Seller Central Agency Full service management from advertising, search engine optimization, and A+ Enhanced Brand Content Design to Catalog Merchandising and Inventory Management for FBA. Traffic &...




myamazonguy.com


----------



## digitalatlas (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm posting here because I'm familiar with this forum, and I've tried Amazon Seller Central, both contacting Amazon directly and posting on the forums. No one seems to have or be willing to share an answer, which strikes me as unusual because surely someone has had to face this problem in the past. I guess people don't think about it until it happens, and when it does, last thing you want to do is post on a forum about it.

The company is incorporated, so for all matters outside of Amazon, the course of action is pretty established. But Amazon is cryptic about its own policies, maybe for what they believe to be good reason. But all they do is repeat their company line, that no one is allowed to transfer accounts to another person. I asked about the fact it's a corporation, they just repeat their company line. Useless. And on the forums, it's just the blind leading the blind.

Thanks for the reference, I'll keep it in mind. There doesn't seem to be a shortage of Amazon "experts" out there advertising how they can solve problems though.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

digitalatlas said:


> I'm posting here because I'm familiar with this forum, and I've tried Amazon Seller Central, both contacting Amazon directly and posting on the forums. No one seems to have or be willing to share an answer, which strikes me as unusual because surely someone has had to face this problem in the past. I guess people don't think about it until it happens, and when it does, last thing you want to do is post on a forum about it.
> 
> The company is incorporated, so for all matters outside of Amazon, the course of action is pretty established. But Amazon is cryptic about its own policies, maybe for what they believe to be good reason. But all they do is repeat their company line, that no one is allowed to transfer accounts to another person. I asked about the fact it's a corporation, they just repeat their company line. Useless. And on the forums, it's just the blind leading the blind.
> 
> Thanks for the reference, I'll keep it in mind. There doesn't seem to be a shortage of Amazon "experts" out there advertising how they can solve problems though.


If it is held by a corporation, it should be possible. I don't think you can change the email address associated with the account but you should be able to transfer control. The guy I mention is not just another yobbo on youtube, he has a 50 person agency and manages hundreds of accounts for clients. He may not have expertise in this area. Another place you can try for advice is the brokerages that facilitate the sale of businesses. You're not trying to sell, but they would have experience with transferring control of accounts. One I have heard good things about is Quiet Light, but there are any number you can talk to. I think you will need to offer to pay for advice here.





__





Business Broker, Sell & Buy Online Businesses | Quiet Light


Looking for ecommerce business brokers? Plan & execute your exit strategy with Quiet Light, a leader in online mergers & acquisitions. We sell websites!




quietlight.com


----------

